# Exact string to string spacing for Ibanez 7321 and others



## hineana (Nov 16, 2016)

This spec is not listed, there are no schematics. By contrast, Floyd Rose seven string bridges list the spacing at 10.67mm; Fender six string spacing is well known, import and vintage. Looking at pictures, the Ibanez RG Prestige fixed bridge appears to be wider spacing than the RG 7321. I've found the high end guitars often have the wider spacing. 

I'm considering getting an inexpensive Ibanez used 7321 or new 7421. Sterlink JP70 may also be an option. And it's weird but these are not in local guitar stores so I can't check without buying one. If it is import narrow spacing, there's a trick where by drilling the intonation holes of the fixed bridge to larger diameter, larger replacement saddles push evenly against each other to nudge the strings apart. 

Someone with one of these RG guitars, cheap and/or prestige, could you please use a micrometer and give a good estimate of 
1) saddle width
2) Overall B -> E center to center (not outside of string which varies with diameter)
3) Width of neck at 12th fret (affects how much strings can be pushed apart, bad if they're already right at the edge.

I'm impressed by Ibanez design, they have the 25.5 scale I'm after, and they have the wider 48mm nut. My goal is to get a fixed bridge spacing backup guitar to match a Made in Germany Floyd rose seven which is the wider 10.67/string.

Thank you


----------



## hineana (Nov 19, 2016)

The Hipshot Gibraltar direct replacement for the RG7321 bridge has a schematic and it shows string spacing at .423" which is 10.74mm. The 2015 Ibanez catalog shows a six string bass with Tight End bridge, and this is also used on RG Prestige line, the spacing is listed at 10.8mm. I found a post that stated 6 string RG spacing was 2 1/8" which is F spaced or Fender spaced American, and that's 10.8mm per string, which is apparently carried over to the 7 string line. This is great news as the Ibanez fixed bridge, although a bit wider, will complement nicely a seven string German Floyd Rose guitar at 10.67mm per string. And it's great to see quality aftermarket parts available for the Ibanez.


----------



## hineana (Nov 25, 2016)

Finally got my hands on a RG7421 at a local GC. It was the 2014 basswood body model and had AH pickups, more like a 7321 than the latest 7421 mahogany with Quantum pickups. Although the sound was a bit "flat" or "thin", from what I've read of basswood it's a neutral sound that I liked. The pickups sounded fine, it had a five position selector with nasal sounding combinations. The neck was straight, action low without buzz. The guitar was light. An amazing value; except it turns out the low end Ibanez do have narrow spacing at 10.5mm. Not as bad as Import (like 10.37mm) but not F spaced either. Drilling the intonation screw holes will allow installation of wider saddles. This is possible because it has the basic fixed bridge. The neck heel was plenty wide to allow for more string spread, as if it was designed for 10.8mm spacing.


----------



## hineana (Dec 4, 2016)

Regarding a fixed bridge 7 on a serial number dated late 2015 RG7421 - Now with one of my own finally some detail on replacing saddles. I've scratched the back of one of the stock ones, it seems as if brass. They are 10.5mm more or less. There are no guiding grooves in the base plate for the height adjustment screws. That's good when changing to wider saddles. The stock intonation screws are 2.89mm; GraphTech screws are 2.71mm. So the intonation holes need little if any widening, I left them as is for now. 

The GraphTech saddles I had were originally Vintage 11.15mm (I'd been thru this drill on a six string import Strat before switching to 7 string.) I sanded down the sides symmetrically to be about 10.67mm to match my Floyd Rose seven. The outer saddles splay very slightly, no matter for now. 

The wider spaced strings are still several mm away from edges of neck at 24th fret. Where they were slightly inside the pickup pole pieces before, now 1st and 7th line up close to the center of the pole pieces. 

Played this guitar for several hours now and it's good for a low end model. I removed the bridge pickup to read the part number - it is indeed a Quantum QM7, and it's potted. I really like the rhythm metal sound using the neck pickup on this one. On some guitars it can be muddy, this one is clear with the hollow sound of a good strat. The lead pickup is hot and brittle sounding. 

Hope this detail helps the next guy; paying attention to string spacing can help with accurate picking, a little more space helps when finger picking.


----------

